# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Reklame!

## ruby

Ne znam gdje točno ovo da stavim, ovde mi se čini sasvim ok.
Evo čitam ovaj topic o umjetnoj hrani i o tome kako je zabranjeno reklamirati umjetno mlijeko na Rodinim stranicama.
Nisam se usudila ništa komentirati, ali sam strašno revoltirana, a evo i zašto.
Naime, svako malo na ovom forumu naiđem na reklamiranje nekog proizvoda, i to u 80% slučajeva opasnog za zdravlje i majke i djeteta.
Apsolutno nikad nikoga ne reklamiram jer nisam zato plaćena, to je prvo. A drugo: ako nemam točne informacije o nekom proizvodu, kako mogu o njemu govoriti.
Cure Rode, mislim da bi trebalo zabraniti spominjenje bilo kojeg proizvođača (osim na pp).
Dosta su reklamirani vitamini tvz. prenatal. Pobogu odakle vam ideja da postoje vitamini za trudnice??!! Trudnica treba sve vitamine + malo više kalcija i folne kiseline-ČEGA NEMA U PRENATALNIM VITAMINIMA!
Naime, moja prijateljica je odnijela na analizu, ovde već fino izreklamirane vitamine i rekli su joj da u proizvodu nema pola stvari koje pišu, a ostalo je u tragovima! Prijateljicina curica ima spinu bifidu, iako je mama pila prenatalne vitamine prije trudnoće i cijelu trudnoću.
Mislim da su reklame jako opasne i možda zbog toga ne bi trebalo raditi selekciju-mlijeko se ne smije reklamirati, ali zato udrite po ostalim štetnim stvarima izreklamiranim ovdje.

----------


## momze

> Naime, svako malo na ovom forumu naiđem na reklamiranje nekog proizvoda, i to u 80% slučajeva opasnog za zdravlje i majke i djeteta.


Ruby, ne znam na kakve ti to reklame nailazis, obzirom da reklamiranje i oglasavanje u komercijalne svrhe nije dozvoljeno na ovom forumu. Pravila mozes naci na Pravila ponasanja

Upravo zbog takvih izjava kao sto je tvoja, RODA smatra da kod savjetovanja o prehrani dojenčeta RODA za najozbiljnije uzima u obzir činjenicu da, zbog mogućih opasnosti za dijete koje mogu proslijediti od krivog savjetovanja, ono treba biti pruženo od strane stručnih i educiranih osoba po tom pitanju.

Na osnovu toga na ovom forumu, čiji je host Udruga RODA, pružanje ili traženje savjeta ili informacija o prehrani djeteta o adaptiranom mlijeku nije dobrodošlo i biti će obeshrabrivano. Ukoliko trebate informacije u ovom području, molimo da ih ne tražite na ovom forumu već da se savjetujete s liječnikom vašeg djeteta. Razmjena iskustava o prehrani adaptiranim mlijekom također spada u ovo područje i nije dobrodošla na ovom forumu.

Ovo su gore dijelovi pravila koje detaljno mozes procitati na Razgovori o prehrani adaptiranim mlijekom

Ne razumijem zasto netko zeli postati korisnikom ovog foruma i onda nastoji promijeniti pravila ponasanja koja zastupa udruga  i koja su vazeca i za ovaj forum? Postoje drugi forumi gdje je moguce davati i traziti on-line savjete u vezi prehrane sa adaptiranim mlijekom.

----------


## Frida

Ja mogu dodati još i ovo:

Roda je od rujna 2003. godina članica IBFANa - krovne asocijacija svih koji štite, promiču i pružaju podršku dojenju te podržavaju principe Međunarodnog pravilnika o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko. Međunarodni pravilnik su 1980. godine usvojile zemlje članice WHO, a ima za cilj zaštitu, promociju i pružanje podrške dojenju. Zbirka je to pravila postavljenih pred proizvođače proizvoda iz djelokruga pravilnika te zdravstvene djelatnike jer se smatra da tako delikatni proizvodi namjenjeni najmlađima ne smiju biti prepušteni slobodnom tržištu i agresivnim reklamnim kampanjama. 
Pravilnik se primjenjuje na marketing, i s njime povezane djelatnosti, slijedećih proizvoda: nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko, uključujući i dojenačku formulu; drugih mliječnih, prehrambenih proizvoda i napitaka, uključujući i dopunsku hranu koja se daje preko bočice, kada se promiču ili prodaju ili na neki drugi način predstavljaju prikladnima, uz preinake ili bez njih, za uporabu kao djelomični ili potpuni nadomjestak za majčino mlijeko; bočica za hranjenje i duda. On se takoder odnosi na njihovu kvalitetu i informacije o njihovoj uporabi.

MEĐUNARODNI PRAVILNIK O MARKETINGU NADOMJESTAKA ZA MAJČINO MLIJEKO

----------


## sorciere

kao prvo - ne vidim zašto je ovo stavljeno u dobne skupine (0-1)!?

kao drugo - nisam primjetila da ovaj forum vrvi reklamama, pogotovo ne onima koje su 80% opasne za zdravlje majke i djeteta  :?  . 

ako vrvi - bio bi red da daš barem 10-tak primjera tih opasnih reklama, pa da se svi malo educiramo. 

jedno mišljenje, pa bilo to i mišljenje tvoje prijateljice - ne može biti prihvaćeno kao argument. objavi službene rezultate tih analiza i ustanovu koja je to analizirala - i ja sam uvjerena da će udruga postaviti pitanje ministarstvu - kako i zašto je nešto pušteno u promet s lažnom deklaracijom. 

btw - nikad čula za te "prenatal vitamine" pa bih voljela vidjeti linkove na rasprave u kojima se oni reklamiraju.

----------


## ruby

Nisam mislila na adaptirano mlijeko kad sam pisala, već na loše vitamine, loše deterđente, loše kremice i sl. Imam dosta iskustva s tim, iako nisam stručnjak. Tražila sam od frendice da nam da rezultate, ali ona nije htjela jer "ne želi ulaziti u konflikte" :shock: !
Ovo sam napisala u dobroj namjeri, jer mislim da nije pametno reklamirati neprovjerene proizvode. Ma po meni nije pametno reklamirati nikoga, osim onoga tko ti za to plaća. A i tad treba provjeriti što se reklamira.
Stavila sam ovo ovdje jer nisam znala gdje bi, a i bilo je vrlo rano jutro.
Evo jedan od linkova na koji sam nabasala:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...light=prenatal

----------


## ruby

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...light=prenatal

----------


## Mamasita

Pa meni to uopce ne lici na reklamu....naprotiv!

----------


## Bomballurina

Meni taj topic više liči na antireklamu.
Niti ja, Ruby, ne vidjeh reklame. Uglavnom ako se i spominju određeni proizvodi, forumaši govore svoja iskustva o njima pozitivna ili negativna, ne bih to nazvala reklamom. Riječ stručnjaka je dobrodošla uvijek.

----------


## ruby

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ht=deter%F0ent

----------


## ruby

Ako netko nešto preporučuje nekom, to se naziva reklamom! Neke cure pišu da im ne valja, neke da im je super. Isto tako će neke poslušati ove kojima ne valja, a neke ove kojima je super.
I ja sam članica jednog upravnog odbora i kao takva sam uvijek podupirala dobre ideje i akcije.

----------


## Mamasita

A sta je tu opasno po zdravlje?

----------


## sorciere

potpisujem bomballurinu!

btw - jedan topik iz 2004, jedan iz 2005 i jedan iz 2006... ne vidjeh da VRVI. pogotovo ne reklamama. a razmjene iskustava su uvijek poželjne. 

ne znam s kim tvoja frendica ne želi ulaziti u konflikte?  s proizvođačem / distributerom / trgovcem..??? s nama sigurno neće - ako argumentirano dokaže da je njena tvrdnja istinita. sigurno ćemo ju podržati. 

ovako, sve se svodi na rekla-kazala. 

ruby, nisi ovdje jedina koja ima loša iskustva s nečim. svatko od nas je individua, svatko reagira na različit način. 

ja ne jedem papriku - jer mi je od nje zlo. i imam loša iskustva (bolovi). drugi će mi tvrditi kako je paprika izuzetno zdrava zbog xy razloga, i neće mu biti jasno kako je meni od paprike zlo.  zamisli - oboje ćemo biti u pravu!

----------


## ruby

Nije baš isto da li ti je zlo od paprike i da ti dijete dobije spinu bifidu, a pila je prenatalne vitamine u kojima je folna kiselina. Cura komotno može tužiti farmaceutsku tvrtku koja je i ovde dosta reklamirana sa strane forumašica.
Btw, ona nije na forumu i trenutno joj je puno veća briga koliko puta dnevno treba kateterizirati dijete, nego baviti se vitaminima.
Moj prijedlog je da (ako uopće smijem predložiti) udruga malo sama ispita takve stvari na tržištu i time zaštiti trudnice, dojilje i djecu.

----------


## Trilian

Pijenje vitaminskog pripravka koji sadrži (ili po tvome - ne sadrži) folnu kiselinu prije i tijekom trudnoće nije garancija da dijete neće imati spinu bifidu!

----------


## ivarica

smijes predloziti, naravno.
ali nazalost, mislim da trenutno za to nemamo kapaciteta. ovo mozes shvatiti i kao poziv na uclanjenje   :Smile:  

zao mi je jako tvoje frendice, ali nije mi jasno na osnovu cega moze tuziti farmacetsku industriju? vitamini nisu uzrok SB, a vjerujem da odavno nijedan vitamin nije prodan s parolom da ce stopostotno sprijeciti pojavu neke bolesti, cak ni prehlade, a kamoli malformacije. mozda u vremena dok su se carobne vodice prodavale u kocijama.

----------


## lara01

Gdje god sam pročitala bilo šta o uzimanju folne kiseline prije trudnoće i u prvom tromjesečju uvijek sam pročitala i čula da MOŽE SPRIJEČITI ne i da 100% sprečava pojavu spine bifide.
Tako da prema mom skromnom mišljenju uvjeta za tužbu farmaceutske kompanije baš i nema.
A drugo, nikada ovakve rasprave na forumu koje si navela kao primjer reklamiranja nisam shvaćala kao reklamu, nego kao razmjenu iskustava.
Na meni je da procijenim da li ću nečije mišljenje i iskustvo prihvatiti i koristiti određeni proizvod ili ne.
Ista stvar je sa stvarnom reklamom određenog proizvoda ili usluge.

----------


## Andora

mislim da je ovde prvenstveno pitanje deklaracije i stvarnog sastava tabela, jer, ako se jedno prodaje, a u stvarnosti to nije tako onda tu ima materijala.... možda ne za tužbu... a bogme možda je - postoji Zakon o potrošačima i udruga potrošač. 

mislim da prijateljica nema osnovu za konkretni slučaj - vitamini ipak nisu lijek ni nadomjestak uravnoteženoj prehrani.

----------


## martinaP

Nisam nigdje vidjela da piše da vitamini ili neki drugi dodaci prehrani 100% sprečavaju nešto ili 100% dovode do nečega. To ne piše ni za lijekove, koji su puno temeljitije ispitani, a kamoli za vitamine. Osim toga, po našim zakonima, dodaci prehrani se ne moraju analizirati na sastav. Ispituje se eventualna prisutnost štetnih tvari, i na osnovu toga Ministarstvo zdravstva izdaje rješenje da je neki proizvod zdravstveno ispravan, tj. da nije štetan za zdravlje. Samo za lijekove se ispituje sastav. 
Osim toga, ako kažem da mi nešto valja/ne valja, to nije reklama/antireklama, nego moje osobno iskustvo. Čemu bi inače služio forum, nego da se razmjenjuju iskustva? Teoretske informacije mogu naći i u literaturi.

----------


## Tania

Razumijem da si revoltirana i da ti i tvoja prijateljica u nečemu morate pronaći krivca. No, ne razumijem zašto se niste okomile npr. na prijateljičinog ginekologa koji je morao primjetiti takvo što na pregledu nego sad krivicu tražite u nekakvim postovima na forumu (koji btw. niti meni baš ne liče na reklamu, naprotiv).

Pogledaj druge forume npr. mame u akciji na mame i bebe, pa obrati pažnju na to koliko se proizvoda/ustanova/štajaznamčegajoš preporuča tamo. I mislim da cilj tih postova nije besplatna reklama (a ne vidim zašto ne bi neki dobar proizvod to na koncu konca i zaslužio ako vrijedi) nego dobronamjerna preporuka. 

Ponavljam, žao mi je slučaja tvoje prijateljice ali mislim da na krivom mjestu istresaš jal.  :/

----------


## ruby

Dobronamjerna preporuka ili bilo kakva preporuka=reklama!!! Pa valjda vam je to jasno?
Neki proizvodi su dobri, neki ne. Samo sam htjela istaknuti da nije dobro reklamirati loše proizvode. Nikakav jal ja ne istresam, pogotovo ne ovdje. Krivo ste me shvatile.

----------


## sorciere

> Dobronamjerna preporuka ili bilo kakva *preporuka=reklama*!!! Pa valjda vam je to jasno?


ja sam diplomirala na smjeru marketinga, s temom iz predmeta marketing. moram priznati da *nikad* nisam čula da je 

preporuka = reklama. 

i ne, nije mi jasno. zdrav razum mi to ne može pojasniti. eventualno ako mi možeš iskopati neku "definiciju" tvoje tvrdnje!?

jer ako mi netko preporuči da spavam kad sam umorna - što reklamira?
ako mi preporuči da jedem kad sam gladna - što reklamira?
ako mi preporuči da izađem u šetnju po lijepom vremenu - što reklamira???

ako mi preporuči xy proizvod jer je NJEMU / NJOJ dobar - ja mogu probati da vidim da li ću imati isto iskustvo. što ne znači da ću (mimo zdravog razuma) koristiti neki proizvod samo zbog preporuke. 

što se drugog dijela tiče, imaš li dokaze da su proizvodi za koje smatraš da se ovdje "reklamiraju" loši? npr. nisi spomenula pavlovićku, a o njoj se dosta pisalo... platnene pelene... itd...

----------


## lara01

potpisujem sorci i samo dodajem da živim od marketinga pa isto tako nikada nisam čula/vidjela da je preporuka = reklama.

----------


## ruby

Nisi nikad čula da na početku neke reklame na tv-u kažu: "Preporučamo vam..."?
Pa naravno da na fakultetu neće učiti studente da je osobna preporuka reklama. Pa što bi se dogodilo sa svima koji svoje reklame masno plaćaju?! Ali mislim da je ovo rasprava za neko drugo mjesto, je l slažeš?

----------


## Arijana

Ne znam, ali meni je ovo totalno smiješno. Pa kako ti razgovaraš s nekim o npr. pelenama.. netko se žali kako mu pelene stalno cure i kako su loše, pa ti kažeš kako ti nemaš tih problema, pa te netko pita a koje koristiš, a ti onda.. neću ti reč, nisam plačena da reklamiram  :Grin:

----------


## ninni

> Ne znam, ali meni je ovo totalno smiješno. Pa kako ti razgovaraš s nekim o npr. pelenama.. netko se žali kako mu pelene stalno cure i kako su loše, pa ti kažeš kako ti nemaš tih problema, pa te netko pita a koje koristiš, a ti onda.. neću ti reč, nisam plačena da reklamiram


 8)

----------


## Mamasita

:Laughing:

----------


## andrea

[quote="ninni"]


> Ne znam, ali meni je ovo totalno smiješno. Pa kako ti razgovaraš s nekim o npr. pelenama.. netko se žali kako mu pelene stalno cure i kako su loše, pa ti kažeš kako ti nemaš tih problema, pa te netko pita a koje koristiš, a ti onda.. neću ti reč, nisam plačena da reklamiram


fakat  :Laughing:

----------


## andrea

ruby, ali čini mi se da si upravo ti hvalila amway prašak tu na forumu, za pranje platnenih pelena, a ti si, koliko mi je poznato, i distributer njihovih proizvoda  :/

----------


## ruby

Koristim platnene i to šivene. A da me netko pita, da točno tako bih odgovorila. Ne vidim što je tu čudno!
To ti je isto kao ovo: ja kupim automobil koji košta pola milijuna eura, recimo, i ti dođeš:"Ajme kako ti je krasan, daj reci mi malo o njemu i ja sad namjeravam kupit auto."
I ja ti sve fino ispričam što znam i tebi se totalno svidi i odeš u salon i kupiš isti ili sličan koji platiš isto toliko. Koliko sam ja dobila provizije od salona što sam im prodala automobil?

----------


## ruby

> ruby, ali čini mi se da si upravo ti hvalila amway prašak tu na forumu, za pranje platnenih pelena, a ti si, koliko mi je poznato, i distributer njihovih proizvoda  :/


A kako bi ti, recimo, to moglo bit poznato? Jer koliko se sjećam, samo sam napisala da koristim.

----------


## andrea

riječ je o "reklami" raznoraznih proizvoda na forumu, o čemu si ti otvorila ovaj topik... 8)

----------


## andrea

> andrea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ruby, ali čini mi se da si upravo ti hvalila amway prašak tu na forumu, za pranje platnenih pelena, a ti si, koliko mi je poznato, i distributer njihovih proizvoda  :/
> 
> 
> A kako bi ti, recimo, to moglo bit poznato? Jer koliko se sjećam, samo sam napisala da koristim.


manje bitno za ovu temu; nadam se da si skužila poantu 8)

----------


## ruby

Ja se nadam da si i ti  8)

----------


## Mamasita

> Apsolutno nikad nikoga ne reklamiram jer nisam zato plaćena.


  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## andrea

> Ja se nadam da si i ti  8)


jesam, vjeruj mi  :Laughing:

----------


## Arijana

> To ti je isto kao ovo: ja kupim automobil koji košta pola milijuna eura, recimo, i ti dođeš:"Ajme kako ti je krasan, daj reci mi malo o njemu i ja sad namjeravam kupit auto."
> I ja ti sve fino ispričam što znam i tebi se totalno svidi i odeš u salon i kupiš isti ili sličan koji platiš isto toliko. Koliko sam ja dobila provizije od salona što sam im prodala automobil?


Pa dobila bi mene za prijateljicu, a ko ti to može platit   :Laughing:  

Masno se plaćaju reklame za smeće od proizvoda tipa Cola... itd, a dobar proizvod sam sebe reklamira, a ljudi su društvena bića.

----------


## ruby

Ok, očito sve što ja više napišem na ovom forumu će se ocrniti i pokušati pobiti i s najnižeg nivoa. Tako da mislim da stvarno nema smisla uopće pokušavati. Nadam se da ćemo se jednog dana i upoznati   :Kiss:  . off topic

----------


## Arijana

Ruby, nadam se da te moji postovi nisu uvrjedili jer mi to nije bila namjera. 
Jednostavno ne mogu shvatit kakav bi to svijet bio kad bi prilikom kupovanja nekog proizvoda ovisili o reklamama (čitaj - lažima) s tv-a, iz novina..., meni je jako važno čuti osobna iskustva, pa bila ona reklame ili antireklame.

----------


## ruby

Niti jedan post me nije uvrijedio, a pogotovo ne tvoj. Možda sam i ja diplomirala marketing, ali ne na hrvatskom fakultetu.  8)

----------


## Lutonjica

ova tema stvarno nema veze s pdf-om 0-1, a bogami ni s roditeljstvom, ali budući da se bavi "reklamiranjem" proizvoda na našem forumu / portalu, selim na ovaj podfroum.

----------


## martinaP

Ja ne znam ništa o marketingu, ali po meni je reklama svaka  izjava koja za svrhu ima nekakvu financijsku korist. Il' se varam?
Ako kažem da mi je neki, recimo, deterdžent dobar (ako neko pita za preporuku), kako bi to bila reklama ako ja prodajom tog deterdženta ništa ne dobivam?
S druge strane, ako je meni taj deterdžent dobar, ne znači da je tako dobar svima. Ukusi su različiti, tako i mišljenja i iskustva. Kad čujem više mišljenja, onda ću sama odlučiti hoću li nešto probati ili ne. Odluka i odgovornost je ipak na meni, nije me nitko tjerao da nešto koristim, pa za eventualan neuspjeh ili nezadovoljstvo ne mogu kriviti nekoga drugoga.

----------


## ruby

> Ja ne znam ništa o marketingu, ali po meni je reklama svaka  izjava koja za svrhu ima nekakvu financijsku korist. Il' se varam?


Ne varaš se uopće i nisi mogla to bolje sročit nego jesi!! Naravno da je TO reklama, ali financijsku korist nemaš ti nego onaj čiji je proizvod, osim ako te on plaća. Kužiš? Radiš nekome reklamu besplatno!
I naravno da je odluka i odgovornost na tebi i da nećeš uzeti nešto što ne želiš, ali kad na proizvodu piše jedno (pričam o vitaminima i folnoj kiselini),a unutra je nešto drugo ili toga uopće nema, onda to već postaje opasno. A najgore je što ne možeš točno znat da li je istina ono što piše na proizvodu. Jer neki sastojak na koji netko uopće ne reagira kod nekog drugog može izazvati alergijsku reakciju, recimo.
Zato mislim da nije dobro reklamirati stručno neprovjerene proizvode.

----------


## sorciere

> Zato mislim da nije dobro reklamirati stručno neprovjerene proizvode.


a na temelju kojih dozvola se ti proizvodi prodaju na našem tržištu? pa nisu došli bez ikakve provjere!? ako smatraš da su državne institucije za kontrolu zakazale - kreni od njih. 

ja sam alergična na sinersul. trebam li zato tražiti da se povuče iz ljekarni??? nisu ga testirali na MENE.  :?  ili tražiti od svih koji to piju - da prestanu piti... 

tvoj zaključak _"sve što ja više napišem na ovom forumu će se ocrniti i pokušati pobiti i s najnižeg nivoa"_ je uvredljiv. 

nitko od nas koje smo odgovorile nije se spustio na nivo koji si spomenula. Dobila si pristojne i argumentirane odgovore. žao mi je što nisu takvi kakve si očekivala.

----------


## ruby

A zašto npr. niste rekle:"Pa ok, možda bi se moglo malo pronjuškat po netu, malo istražiti..." ili nešto slično tome, nego ste odmah skočile na mene, uputile me da pogledam pravila ponašanja, pobili sve što sam napisala...
Ne trebaju komentari biti onakvi kakve ja očekujem, ali uopće nisam osjetila niti jedan dobronamjeran odgovor osim Andorinog i Ivaricinog. 
Pa da recimo i počnem od nekog ministarstva, trebala bi mi podrška. Sumnjam da bih sama nešto uspjela.

----------


## Mamita

ajme što skočiste na ženu kokoši

----------


## sorciere

> Pa da recimo i počnem od nekog ministarstva, trebala bi mi podrška. Sumnjam da bih sama nešto uspjela.





> ako argumentirano dokaže da je njena tvrdnja istinita. *sigurno ćemo ju podržati*.


podrška tebi, njoj, nekom trećem - svejedno. to nikad nije bilo sporno. 
ali da bi se nešto podržalo, trebaju konkretni podaci.

----------


## apricot

> ali da bi se nešto podržalo, trebaju konkretni podaci.


kao što ja imam za hodalice   :Razz:  
(ovo je samo za sorcie)

----------


## Arijana

> Naravno da je TO reklama, ali financijsku korist nemaš ti nego onaj čiji je proizvod, osim ako te on plaća. Kužiš? Radiš nekome reklamu besplatno!
> I naravno da je odluka i odgovornost na tebi i da nećeš uzeti nešto što ne želiš, ali kad na proizvodu piše jedno (pričam o vitaminima i folnoj kiselini),a unutra je nešto drugo ili toga uopće nema, onda to već postaje opasno.
> ......
> Zato mislim da nije dobro reklamirati stručno neprovjerene proizvode.


Ruby, ja mislim da ti brkaš neke pojmove, jedno je besplatna reklama, a drugo je loš proizvod (ako je loš).
Mogla si otvoriti topic pod naslovom "Prenatal", pa im onda napravit antireklamu, iznjet iskustvo tvoje prijateljice, tvoja razmišljanja, opažanja, zaključke...pa bi rasprava krenula u drugom smjeru.

Govoriti o reklamiranju bez profita pri razmjeni iskustava, nema smisla. Opet ću ti navest primjer; ideš negdje u posjetu i nosiš bombonjeru, naravno uzmeš Bajaderu. Tvoji prijatelji je probaju i oduševe se i od tada je kupuju. Tko je Bajaderu izreklamirao.. ti. Reklama (plačena na tv-u, časopisu) za Bajaderu ne postoji.

----------


## kovke

> naravno uzmeš Bajaderu


ja bih radije griotte  :Razz:

----------


## maria71

to je slično ko skenderbeg konjak

----------


## sorciere

> kao što ja imam za hodalice   
> (ovo je samo za sorcie)


  :Grin:  

argumentirano promijeni moje uvjerenje, i borit ću se s tobom rame uz rame   :Razz:  .

----------


## sorciere

evo nešto iz jutarnjeg:

Farmaceutske kompanije ugrožavaju potrošače
 Pišu: Goranka Jureško, Tanja Rudež

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Analiza ponašanja dvadeset farmaceutskih divova ukazala na niz zloporaba: od friziranje rezultata do izmišljanja bolesti


ZAGREB - Svjetska federacija potrošačkih udruga Consumers International (CI) optužila je jučer vodeće farmaceutske kompanije za niz marketinških zloporaba koje u konačnici dovode u pitanje sigurnost potrošača.

 Svoje optužbe CI, federacija oko 240 potrošačkih udruga iz cijeloga svijeta (naša Udruga za zaštitu potrošača još nije postala članica CI-a), zasniva na izvještaju u kome je analizirano ponašanje 20 najvećih farmaceutskih kompanija.

 “Neodgovorna marketinška praksa stvara ozbiljan, trajan i široko rasprostranjen problem unutar cjelokupne farmaceutske industrije”, navodi se, među ostalim, u izvještaju koji analizira cijeli spektar marketinških zloporaba: od izmišljanja novih bolesti, preko podmićivanja liječnika, do “friziranja” ili čak prikrivanja stvarnih rezultata studija sigurnosti i učinkovitosti lijekova. 

“Potrošačima se ne prikazuju stvarne činjenice o lijekovima koje uzimaju jer kompanije prikrivaju marketinške taktike na koje troše milijarde dolara”, tvrdi CI, navodeći da su prošle godine farmaceutski divovi u marketinške svrhe izdvojili 60 milijardi dolara, odnosno dvostruko više nego za istraživanje.



Državna bi administracija trebala promptno reagirati na svako reklamiranje lijekova koji se prodaju bez 
liječničkih recepata 
















No, prikrivanje stvarnih podataka o sigurnosti, efikasnosti i mogućim štetnim učincima nekih medikamenata vraća se kao bumerang nizom skandala. U izvještaju se tako spominju i neke od afera s lijekovima posljednjih godina, poput one s antiupalnim lijekom Vioxx, koja je, po mišljenju nekih analitičara najveća farmaceutska katastrofa u povijesti. 

Podsjetimo, farmaceutski div Merck&Co.Inc.’S (MSD) u rujnu prošle godine povukao je s tržišta antiupalni lijek Vioxx iako je još 2000., kada se medikament pojavio na tržištu, znao za moguće popratne učinke dugotrajnog uzimanja lijeka, poput povećanog rizika od srčanog i moždanog udara. No, kompanija je neugodne podatke prikrila, a to je samo u SAD-u rezultiralo sa 6000 parnica ljudi koji tvrde da su oni ili članovi njihove obitelji pretpjeli srčani udar kao posljedicu uzimanja Vioxxa. Iako je MSD na lijeku utržio 2,5 milijardi dolara, u konačnici bi mogao platiti i 20 milijardi dolara odštete. 

U izvještaju se kritizira i kompanija Eli Lilly koja je još 1988. znala da  antidepresiv Prozac u nekim slučajevima može povećati agresivnost i sklonost suicidu, ali je te podatke prikrivala sve dok početkom prošle godine ugledni medicinski časopis British Medical Jouranal (BMJ) nije objavio da posjeduje kompletnu dokumentaciju o neetičnom kompanijinu ponašanju. 

Kad je riječ o “tabletama sreće”, u izvještaju se spominje i GlaxoSmithCline (GSK), najveća britanska farmaceutska kompanija. GSK je 1999., prije nego što je njegov antidepresiv Paxil (Seroxat) odobren kao lijek za “socijalnu fobiju”, organizirao veliku javnu kampanju kako bi se podigla svijest o novoj bolesti, tzv. poremećaju socijalne anksioznosti, što je dovelo do vrtoglava rasta prodaje lijeka i njegova neadekvatnog korištenja. 

- Zabrinjavajuće je i to kako promotivne kampanje farmaceutskih kompanija usmjerene prema liječnicima mogu dovesti do iracionalne potrošnje lijekova - tvrdi Richard Lloyd, generalni direktor CI-a. Primjerice, GSK je pod istragom njemačkih i talijanskih pravosudnih tijela zbog optužbi za korupciju liječnika. Riječ je barem o 1600 njemačkih i više od 4000 talijanskih liječnika koji su primili nedopuštene poklone. AstraZeneca, također britanska kompanija, kritizirana je zbog promotivne kampanje njezina lijeka Crestor u kojoj su, među ostalim, liječnicima darovali karte za glazbene koncerte. 

CI se, također, bavi i fenomenom “izmišljanja novih bolesti”, o čemu je već objavljeno nekoliko knjiga, poput “Die Krankheitserfinder” njemačkog novinara Jörga Blecha i “Selling Sickness” Raya Moynihana i Alana Casselsa. Neki od normalnih životnih procesa poput, menopauze, predstavljaju se kao bolesti koje treba liječiti uvijek novim medikamentima. Rijetki se simptomi predstavlju kao raširene bolesti, a rizici se predstavljaju kao oboljenja, primjerice spušta se granica normalnih vrijednosti kolesterola ili gustoća kostiju. Rezultat svega toga, tvrde kritičari, milijunski su profiti farmaceutske industrije. 

Iako spada u male zemlje, i na hrvatskom tržištu vodi se žestoka borba među farmaceutskim kompanijama. Ipak, gotovo četiri milijarde kuna, koliko se troši na lijekove u nas, nije baš beznačajno pa su lobiranja za stavljanje određenog lijeka na listu te ona za primat u market sharu gotovo svakodnevna. 

U tom poslu svaka farmaceutska kuća u Hrvatskoj ima stručne suradnike, liječnike, farmaceute ili stomatologe koji obilaze liječnike u bolnicama i općoj praksi te ih pokušavaju uvjeriti zašto bi baš njihov lijek trebalo prepisivati češće nego lijek njihove konkurencije. Premda se to nigdje izravno ne spominje, i odlazak na kongres ili dobivanje studija za ispitivanje lijekova zapravo je djelomično “vezana trgovina”. 

Prije nekoliko godina u Hrvatskoj je bilo predloženo da sve farmaceutske tvrtke uplaćuju sredstva u jedan fond iz kojeg bi se financirao odlazak na kongrese i simpozije, kako u zemlji, tako i u inozemstvu, ali to nije naišlo na plodno tlo ni kod liječnika ni kod farmaceuta. Farmakolog prof. dr. Božidar Vrhovac kaže kako je neosporna činjenica da bez pomoći farmaceutskih kuća hrvatski liječnici ne bi mogli ići na nužna usavršavanja i bitna događanja iz svoje struke. 

- Ipak, nužno je naći mjeru. Naša bi državna administracija morala promptnije reagirati na reklamiranje lijekova koji se prodaju bez liječničkog recepta - ističe prof. Vrhovac. Kao primjer navodi medikamente koji se ovih dana reklamiraju kao lijekovi koji “štite jetru od svih mogućih bolesti”, što, naravno, ne odgovara istini. Navodno, lijek je tek ispitan na štakorima, tako da im je dan prije trovanja, pa su, tvrde ispitivači, zato poživjeli nešto duže. Dr. Vrhovac, međutim, kaže kako ipak postoji razlika između čovjeka i štakora te da takva ispitavanja nisu vjerodostojna. 

Upravo zbog moguće korupcije američke farmaceutske tvrtke imaju posljednjih godina obvezne kodekse ponašanja po kojima se ne smije financirati ništa što nije povezano s liječničkom edukacijom. Na taj način, vjeruju Amerikanci, ipak su sveli korupciju na najmanju moguću mjeru, premda nema iluzije da bi se to moglo u potpunosti iskorijeniti. 

Inače, na hrvatskoj listi lijekova koji se prepisuju na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje ima oko 700 generičkih i oko 950 originalnih lijekova i nju pokrivaju više od 60 posto domaći proizvođači. Od stranih četrdesetak posto, 20 posto su slovenski farmaceuti. Prodaja lijekova u ljekarnama i bolnicama u prvih pet mjeseci ove godine iznosi 1,840 milijardi kuna. Na prvom je mjestu Pliva sa 370 milijuna kuna, slijedi Belupo sa 215, Krka sa 120 i Pfizer sa 102 milijuna kuna. Brojke pokazuju da Pliva drži 20 posto tržišta lijekovima u Hrvatskoj, Belupo 11,73, Krka 6,57, Pfizer 5,58, a MSD 5,53 posto. 


Opasnost od lijekova
• kombinacija više od četiri lijeka je opasna jer se može smanjiti djelovanje nekog od njih ili povećati njihova toksičnost
• lijekovi protiv visokog tlaka u kombinaciji s onima za smanjenje želučane kiseline pojačavaju djelovanje prvih i mogu dodatno sniziti tlak
• antiparkinsonovci loše djeluju u kombinaciji s antipsihoticima
• aspirin i andol mogu kod djece uzrokovati Rayev sindrom (oštećenje jetre i mozga), a kod odraslih kod dužeg uzimanja krvarenje u želucu
• kombinacija betablokatora i inhibitora kalcija može dovesti do zastoja rada srca
• analgin oštećuje koštanu srž i smanjuje imunitet (Bruce Lee je umro od anafilaktičkog šoka nakon uzimanja lijeka protiv glavobolje
• ako se zajedno s antidijabetičkim lijekovima uzima andol ili aspirin kod bolesnika može doći do pojačanog djelovanja antidijabetika, a pacijent može pasti u hipoglikemiju


Interakcija lijekova i hrane

• masna hrana usporava djelovanje antibiotika
• biljna vlakna usporavaju apsorpciju većine lijekova
• mlijeko i mliječni proizvodi koče apsorpciju nekih antibiotika
•  kofeinski napitci, poput kave ili Cole, mogu spriječiti djelovanje neuroleptičkih lijekova
• alkohol može biti opasan u kombinaciji sa svim lijekovima
• naranča, limun i grejp mogu povećati apsorpciju lijekova za sniženje krvnog tlaka, poput blokatora kalcijevih kanala te lijekova protiv masnoća u krvi (statini) 


Neki od lijekova koji su povučeni s tržišta 
• Thalidomid - lijek protiv gripe i za smirenje, a prouzročio je malformaciju djece žena koje su ga uzimale tijekom trudnoće
• Lipobay - lijek za snižavanje masnoća u krvi od kojeg je umro 31 pacijent 
• Vioxx i Bextra (koksibi) - lijekovi protiv bolova povučeni nakon što su neki bolesnici umrli od zatajenja srca
• Digenol - lijek protiv povraćanja povučen je s tržišta nakon što je dokazano prouzročio smrt 70 pacijenata

----------


## Arijana

Još bih i ovo dodala, kao primjer reagiranja na loš proizvod i to iz toliko "izreklamiranog" dm-a.
Ovo se zove konkretna akcija i reakcija

----------


## zrinka

sorci, glede teme (ove tvoje  :Smile:  ), procitaj i ovo:

_http://www.glas-koncila.hr/rubrike_p...l?news_ID=6747_

----------


## sorciere

pročitala   :Grin:  .

ja pijem aspirin kad imam temperaturu, i lekadol kad me zgrabe bolovi u "onim danima". što iznosi otprilike jedna kutija aspirina, i jedna kutija lekadola godišnje   :Laughing:  .

farmaceutska industrija na meni slabo zarađuje, jer ja svoje probleme tretiram kod bioenergetičara (bez lijekova). 

btw - za moje godine bi vjerojatno morala furati sa sobom ruksak raznoraznih nadomjestaka   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mukica

a ja sam skorz tupa i nije mi jasno kakve sve ovo veze ima s podforumom "Portal - aktivnosti i projekti" jer nit' ko spominje portal, nit' bilo kakvu udruznu aktivnost, a jos manje neki projekt pa cu sad ljepo ovo zakljucat

----------

